# η (βόμβα) μολότοφ = Molotov cocktail, Molotov bomb, Molotov, petrol bomb, gasoline bomb, firebomb



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

*μολότοφ* (η) {άκλ. κ. ως επίθ.} (συνήθης ορθ. _μολότωφ_) αυτοσχέδια βόμβα (_βόμβα μολότοφ_) που αποτελείται από ένα μπουκάλι γεμισμένο με εύφλεκτο υγρό και ένα φιτίλι (συνήθ. ένα κομμάτι πανί) που εξέχει από τον λαιμό του, για να εκραγεί μετά τη ρίψη και θραύση του· λέγεται και _κοκτέιλ μολότοφ_. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Στο παρακάτω έχω προσθέσει τους συνδέσμους στην αγγλική Wikipedia:

*Vyacheslav Mikhailovich Molotov*
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΥ
Lifo 13/5/2010

O Molotov (1890-1986) ήταν για πολλά χρόνια ανώτατος αξιωματούχος της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, πρωθυπουργός (αρχικομισάριος) και υπουργός Εξωτερικών για δεκαετίες. Κολλητός του Στάλιν, πρωταγωνίστησε ως δήμιος στον μεγάλο τρόμο της δεκαετίας του '30 και ήταν από τους ελάχιστους πρωταγωνιστές της Ρωσικής Επανάστασης που επιβίωσε μετά τις εκκαθαρίσεις.

Στις 30 Νοεμβρίου του 1939 η Σοβιετική Ένωση (με πρωθυπουργό τον Μολότοφ) εισέβαλε στη Φινλανδία. Έκανε χρήση όλων των απαγορευμένων όπλων. Ο Μολότοφ είχε ανακοινώσει ότι οι εμπρηστικές βόμβες που ρίχνανε τα σοβιετικά αεροπλάνα ήταν στην πραγματικότητα πακέτα τροφίμων. Οι Φινλανδοί τις ονόμαζαν ειρωνικά «ψωμοκάλαθα Μολότοφ» και απάντησαν με το δικό τους συνοδευτικό ποτό, που το βάφτισαν «κοκτέιλ Μολότοφ». Ένα μείγμα από αιθανόλη, πίσσα και βενζίνη σε μπουκάλι 750ml, συνοδευμένο από δύο μεγάλα σπίρτα θυέλλης για το φιτίλι.

Με αυτό το ποτό οι Φινλανδοί υποδέχθηκαν τα ρωσικά τανκς — με εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα. Τα μεγάλα άρματα μάχης καθηλώθηκαν. Τόσο επιτυχημένο ήταν το κοκτέιλ, που άρχισε η μαζική παραγωγή του από φινλανδικά εργοστάσια. Τους τρεις μήνες που κράτησε ο «Πόλεμος του Χειμώνα» η παραγωγή έφτασε τα 450.000 μπουκάλια. Οι Σοβιετικοί δεν κατόρθωσαν να πετύχουν τον σκοπό τους που ήταν η κατάκτηση όλης της Φινλανδίας. Αρκέστηκαν σε μία μικρή ζώνη εδάφους. Η ηρωική αντίσταση ενός έθνους μικρότερου κι από την Ελλάδα απέναντι σε έναν κολοσσό (πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την Ιταλία) προηγήθηκε του αλβανικού έπους.

Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε και βαφτίστηκε η βόμβα μολότοφ. Ανάλογα εκρηκτικά είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί και στον Ισπανικό Εμφύλιο, αλλά σποραδικά και ανώνυμα. Και ο Μολότοφ, παρόλο που στη ζωή του είχε μαζέψει πολλά αξιώματα και παράσημα, έμελλε να μείνει στη ιστορία ως νονός της βόμβας.

Ναι, αυτό το απλό πολεμικό μέσο είχε ένα ηρωικό ξεκίνημα. Οι άνθρωποι που το επινόησαν και το χρησιμοποίησαν για αντίσταση σε μία απρόκλητη και ανέντιμη κατακτητική επίθεση δεν θα μπορούσαν να προβλέψουν πως θα γινόταν όπλο θρασύδειλων επαναστατών της δεκάρας. Και πως κάποια στιγμή, στη μακρινή Αθήνα, θα έπνιγε με τις αναθυμιάσεις του τρεις νέους εργαζόμενους και ένα αγέννητο βρέφος.​

Στη Wikipedia, αναφέρεται η χρήση αυτών των αυτοσχέδιων βομβών στον Ισπανικό Εμφύλιο.
«The Finnish Army, facing Red Army tanks in what came to be known as the Winter War, borrowed the design of an improvised incendiary device that had been used for the first time in the just-concluded Spanish Civil War (July 1936–April 1939). In that conflict, General Francisco Franco ordered Spanish Nationalists to use the weapon against Soviet T-26 tanks supporting the Spanish Republicans in a failed 1936 assault on the Nationalist stronghold of Seseña, near Toledo, 80 km south from Madrid».
Γράφει ο Χιου Τόμας στο βιβλίο του _The Spanish Civil War_: «It seems that it was at Seseña that the so-called 'Molotov cocktail' was used for the first time, against the tanks by the legionaries (De la Cierva, _Historia ilustrada_, vol. I, p. 480)».

Η δική μας συζήτηση για την πολιτική διάσταση, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Να προσθέσουμε ίσως στο τίτλο και τo firebomb γιατί εδώ η είδηση της περασμένης εβδομάδας ήταν ότι η τράπεζα was firebombed.


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2010)

Τω όντι. Νικ-Ελ, ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

SBE said:


> Να προσθέσουμε ίσως στο τίτλο και τo firebomb γιατί εδώ η είδηση της περασμένης εβδομάδας ήταν ότι η τράπεζα *was firebombed*.



Αφού η *εμπρηστική βόμβα / firebomb* είναι υπερώνυμο, να το αφήσουμε εδώ καλύτερα. Για το ρήμα άλλωστε από το υπερώνυμο θα ξεκινήσουμε.


----------

